

Got a side project you want to promote? We want to help. - sideproject

Hi, we run a site called &quot;SideProjectors&quot;.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sideprojectors.com<p>A market place for side projects.<p>We&#x27;ve had great responses from the community since our launch about 6 weeks ago. And we wanted to give back a little by helping those who want to promote their side projects.<p>So you can now submit your side project to show others and receive feedback on our site.<p>This is pretty much same as &quot;Show HN&quot; I guess, and of course there are few other sites where you can do this (e.g. Reddit, Betali.st), but we thought it doesn&#x27;t hurt to provide another source of marketing + promotion.<p>We are also planning to do a little bit more with popular side projects submitted (e.g. promoting throughout other pages of the site, including popular side projects in our email newsletters) so hopefully it&#x27;ll help you at least get some exposure + additional inbound link.<p>Here&#x27;s the link to the submission page. You can of course, edit, delete the listing any time.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;18xWTzI<p>Cheers.
======
webvet
Nice - posted one of ours.

Bug report/suggestions:

1) Can't find a way to edit our project listing

2) Consider more rigorous client-side validation on submission form (e.g. I
accidentally entered a non-numeric character in the Price field - this error
was reported only after I hit Submit. Would've been easier if this were
reported on tabbing/clicking out of the field)

3) Upon erroneous submission, at least the 'How is your project built?' field
got cleared

Also, you might want to consider an 'auto screenshot capture/display' feature
once a user types in the URL. We are very shortly going to publish a (free)
API to do this - we'd be glad to help if needed, let me know.

A great site/service on the whole - thanks.

------
klaut
Bug report: went to the link to post a side project, but now it is nowhere to
be found.

~~~
klaut
oh, nevermind - just saw that it is under the "showcase" tab. sorry about that
:)

------
makerops
Do projects expire? I had one posted, but now it is gone.

------
ibstudios
I posted my site.

Thanks for posting yours here!

------
sideproject
Clickable - [http://bit.ly/18xWTzI](http://bit.ly/18xWTzI)

~~~
xauronx
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

Just a couple more characters, not as creepy.

